# G6 Mac Now Available!



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Be the first on your street to get the new G6 Power Mac!


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, pirating OS X goes mainstream.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Haha, how does 

PowerPC G6 = 

Intel Pentium4 3.8GHz SSE3 Prescott 64-bit PowerPC-G6 Processor Intel Inside?

Does that make sense to anyone, or am I missing something?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Curse that Alibaba and the loins that sired him. Once again he's taken Apple to the mat.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

So who's placed an order??????


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

this is pathetic.   
insult to us of the mac community.
well whats more to pc than just copy and pirate?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

kevs~just kevs said:


> So who's placed an order??????


I've got two on order so that I can have a dual processor Mac G6.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> I've got two on order so that I can have a dual processor Mac G6.


I tried to order less-than-one of them, but was rejected due to their minimum order count _of ONE unit!_ :lmao: 

This is a very VERY sad thing to see, targeted at the very VERY dumbest of PC hobbyists.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

"targeted"? You're too kind. I think this was done by an artificially intelligent virus spawned when lightning struck a festering collection of "-1"-modded slashdot posts.


----------



## min_max9000 (May 15, 2005)

I'm not even sure IBM has released the PowerPC G6 (Power5, PowerPC 970), have they? And by Intel inside does that mean inside the PowerPC? What a spam stuffing, keyword scam. Oh yeah, and ReDPC server is down? And call me stupid, but what fool would really believe you could run an X86 copy of the OS on a PowerPC chip? That's a complete contradiction in terms. They must be using a 12 bit manual switching bootstrapping sequence to fire up the vacuum tubes... does this thing come with a tape drive?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Not sure what to make of that gibberish. Having the words PowerPC, G6, Intel and Pentium to describe the same CPU makes no sense at all.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Man thats going to be a serious law suit


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

So is it meant to be one big gag? (I couldn't be bothered reading through all the small print.)


----------

